# 3D Monitor gesucht.  Acer GD245HQ, ASUS VG236H oder BenQ XL2410T?



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Ich suche immer noch einen Monitor fürs 3D Gaming und muss mich jetzt noch zwischen dem BenQ XL2410T, Acer GD245HQ und dem ASUS VG236H entscheiden.
Ich lege großen wert auf die Bildqualität und möglichst pefektes 3D mit dem Nvidia 3D vision kit.

Der BenQ XL2410T hat ja das beste Kontrastverhältniss, der ASUS VG236H die bessere Helligkeit. 
Was ist denn für das 3D Gaming am wichtigsten bzw. welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Mfg Jaho


----------



## Jaho (7. Januar 2011)

Hier mal noch die technischen daten der Geräte.

*Acer GD245HQ:*
http://www.dooyoo.de/tft-monitor/asus-vg236h/details/
*BenQ XL2410T:*


Typ *59,94 cm* (23,6") Wide TFT, 

TN Physikalische Auflösung 1920 x 1080 Full-HD - 1080p / 16:9 
Pixelabstand 0,272 mm 
Helligkeit 300 cd/m2 
Dynamischer Kontrast 10 Mio. : 1 
Reaktionszeit 2 ms (GtG) 
Bildfläche (B x H) 598,10 mm / 521,28 x 293,22 mm 
Maximale Farbtiefe 16,7 Millionen 
Betrachtungswinkel H, V (CR>10) 170°/160° 
Eingangssignal D-Sub, DVI-DL, HDMI (inkl. HDCP) 
Horizontalfrequenz (kHz) 24 ~ 83 kHz  
Vertikalfrequenz (Hz) 50 ~ 120 Hz 
Videobandbreite (MHz) 330 MHz 
Leistungsaufnahme 22 Watt (Eco-Modus) Betriebsspannung
Internes Netzteil (90 ~ 264 VAC)


*ASUS VG236H:*

Bildschirmdiagonale   23 Zoll 
  Bildschirmgröße   58,4 cm   
Auflösung max.   1.920 x 1.080 Pixel 
  Bildschirmformat   16:9 
Reaktionszeit   2 ms   
Kontrastverhältnis (dynamisch)   100.000:1   
Helligkeit   400 cd/m²   
LCD-Technologie   TN Panel 
  Betrachtungswinkel (H/V)   170/160 °


Edit: Was ist denn wichtiger, 10mio:1 kontrast oder helligkeit 400cd/m²?


----------



## CriSiL (24. Februar 2011)

ich hab den asus und kann ihn eig nur empfehlen 
bin eig sehr zufrieden super bild...
nur hab ich nach ein monat ein pixelfehler bekommen
und durch das spigelente display kommen die farben extrem geil rüber 
ist halt nur ******* wenn die sonne rauf scheint das könnte nerven musste halt gucken wo du ihn hinstellst


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Ich würde den BenQ wählen. Hat im Test von PCGH 01/2011 mit 1,93 abgeschlossen. 

Die technischen Eigenschaften und Werte können ebenfalls überzeugen.


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Februar 2011)

kauf dir jaa keinen von den genannten !!
In ca. nem Monat kommt der neue 3-d high-end monitor von acer raus! Gn45hq oder so heißt der. ich warte auch shcon auf den, also empfehle ich es dir auch. der wird unterandrem mit nvidia 3-d brille inkl. geliefert und hat nen dyn. Kontrast von 100.Mio zu 1, was  afaik bis jetzt der bester kontrast ist den es gibt. ^^  mfG


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

Hast du auch eine Quelle dazu?


----------



## Warlock54 (24. Februar 2011)

jo hier mal eine quelle: Acer GN245HQ: 23,6-Zoll-LED-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4a und Nvidia 3D-Brille - acer, monitor, 3d, bildschirm
sonst einfach googlen unter"Acer GN245HQ"


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

@ Warlock54

Danke dir! 

Der dynamische Kontrast ist der Hammer. oO

Leider wird der normale Kontrast nicht erwähnt. 

Bin aber schon auf den Test von PCGH gespannt


----------



## cabbo (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab den Benq und binn voll zufrieden! Neben dem sieht kein Notebook extrem schlecht aus ^^


----------



## Warlock54 (25. Februar 2011)

was ich halt auch sehr anlockend an dem monitor finde ist die Tatsache, dass der inkl. 3d-brille von nvidia für "nur" 430 euro gelistet ist. Die Brille alleine kostet ja so 100-130 euro..im Grunde bekommt man dann nen high-end Bildschirm mit 24 zoll (oder präziser 23,6Zoll), mit sehr guten Leistungsdaten und 120 Hz für ca. 300 euro . Mal gucken was die tests dann bald so sagen, der Monitor wird afaik in einem Monat released..mfG Warlock


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Februar 2011)

Tya dann muss man sich nur noch denken, das der erste Acer 3D Monitor gerne zum Fiepen geneigt hat, und dann überlegen:
Kann ein 3D Monitor für 300€ (abzgl. Brille eben) was taugen? Die Antwort sollte sich jeder selbst geben können.
Außerdem muss man sagen dass der BenQ auch noch Höhenverstellbar, Neigbar, "Kippbar" und Drehbar ist.


----------



## cabbo (27. Februar 2011)

Zum BenQ muss man noch sagen, dass ihm ein äußerst hochwertiges und gutes Mauspad sowie eine durchschnittliche Maus von Zowie beiliegen. Beide zusammen kosten glaube ich ca. 80 Euro.


----------



## Warlock54 (27. Februar 2011)

@ Wa1lock ^^: Was taugt dann bitteschön der Benq XL2410 für 260 euro (abzgl. der Maus und dem Pad fü ca 80 euro) ?? Die Antwort kann sich nun erst recht jeder denken  
mfG


----------



## Painkiller (27. Februar 2011)

@ Warlock54 & Wa1lock

Nur die Ruhe  Was der neue Acer kann, wird ein Test erstmal zeigen müssen. Die technischen Daten lesen sich nicht schlecht. Mal sehen wie es im Praxisbetrieb ausschaut.
Man will ja nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen, oder?!


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2011)

Hä?
Der ACER war doch auch bei der PCGH Print 03/2011 im Test.
Und hat mit einem schönen hohen Imputlag geglänzt 

mfg Ceres


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Hö? Von welchem Acer redest du denn? Hier wurden zwei verschiedene genannt^^ *Verwirrt bin*


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2011)

Vom GN245HQ
dort war er als "Standalone"-Variante im Test.
also ohne die 3D Brille die Acer beilegt, kostet dann anstelle der 400€ eben nur noch 300€ 

mfg Ceres

Edith sagt:

oha anscheinend hab ich mich vertan, sorry

Bei der PCGH war der G*D*245HQ im Test nicht der G*N*245HQ

mfg Ceres


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

Hab ich das doch glatt überlesen. Muss ich heute direkt mal nachschlagen.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Edith sagt:
> 
> oha anscheinend hab ich mich vertan, sorry
> 
> ...



siehe Post oben


----------



## Chrigi26 (14. März 2011)

Moin Leute

Ich habe gleich eine Frage vorweg: Muss man einen 3D Monitor mit einem DVI Kabel anschliessen oder geht auch ein schlichtes HDMI 1.3 Kabel?

Ich stelle mir momentan genau die gleiche Frage wie der TE, jedoch werde ich wahrscheinlich den ASUS VG236H mit 3D Vision Kit kaufen, denn:

-Er sieht besser aus als der BenQ.

-Er hat eine höhere maximale Helligkeit, und wenn ich bedenke dass der 32" auf dem ich momentan Game, 500 cd/2 hat und der BenQ dann nur noch 150 cd/2 besitzt, wenn ich ihn im 3D Modus benutze, dann ist das reeeelativ wenig  Denn der Asus VG236H hat dann immerhin 200 cd/2, was einem durchschnittlichen PC-Monitor ohne 3D entspricht (wohlgemerkt MIT 3D dann). Und ohne 3D sollte die Grafikqualität und vor allem die Helligkeit sowieso für sich sprechen.

Und zum Thema Kontrast: Mal im Ernst, wer von euch kann schon behaupten, den Unterschied von 1'000'000:1 und 100'000'000:1 bemerken zu können? Ich wette nichtmal 100'000:1 ist wirklich unterscheidbar zu den höheren Kontrasten, wenn man nicht gerade Grafiker ist oder empfindlich ist.

Also bitte nicht so verrückt machen wegen den Kontrastangaben  Ausserdem ist dieses Gemesse sowieso recht dehn- und auslegbar, was die Zahlen angeht, wer normt denn sowas oder kann das richtig messen (zumindest privat)?

Gruss

Chrigi26


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2011)

> Ich habe gleich eine Frage vorweg: Muss man einen 3D Monitor mit einem DVI Kabel anschliessen oder geht auch ein schlichtes HDMI 1.3 Kabel?


Nimm den HDMI-Anschluss.


----------



## RapToX (15. März 2011)

soweit ich weiß unterstützt hdmi keine 120hz bei 1920x1080. oder liege ich da jetzt total falsch?
also meinen benq mußte ich per dual-link dvi anstöpseln.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (15. März 2011)

glaube ab hdmi 1.4 vorher 3d nur in 1080i oder so ....


----------



## Chrigi26 (16. März 2011)

Also langt es wenn ich den Bildschirm mit nem SingleLink DVI Kabel anschliesse, oder MUSS es Dual Link sein? Ich kauf mir wahrscheinlich gleich ein DualLink DVI Kabel, will nur mal aus Neugier fragen 
Einfach dass es am Schluss keine böse Überraschung gibt. Man will ja sein 3D-Setup ohne Ärger geniessen können ^^

Gruss Chrigi


----------



## RapToX (16. März 2011)

wozu ein kabel kaufen? die liegen den monitoren doch meist bei


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. März 2011)

für 120hz in 1080p muss es dual link dvi kabel sein, single reicht in dem fall nicht, beim acer liegt es bei, denke nicht das es bei den anderen fehlen wird


----------



## Chrigi26 (16. März 2011)

Gut zu wissen, na wenn ein DualLink DVI bei dem Asus VG236H dabei liegen sollte, warte ich mal mit dem Kauf, klingt aber auch irgendwie logisch, dass eines dabei ist 
Vielen Dank für die Infos Leute, super!

Gruss Chrigi


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

Ich frage mich auch, Asus oder acer... Der neue GN245HQ kommt nicht in Frage, da ich eine ATI habe, 3D über HDMI würde zwar gehen, aber bei 1080p nur mit 24Hz dank HDMI limits...
Beim Asus hab ich nur gutes gehört, beim acer soll es sehr viele Fehler (ausleuchtung) geben....


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2011)

Und der Im Titel genannte BenQ XL2410T?

Ist eigentlich ein echt gutes Teil .
Ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Das Design ist eben nicht jedermanns Geschmack  aber die Technik darunter ist echt gut.

mfg Ceres


----------



## Science (31. März 2011)

Dort scheint der Kontrast nicht der beste zu sein, auch nicht so hell... Trotzdem spricht er für mich...
Nutzt du 3d? Ist er homogen ausgeleuchtet?


----------



## CeresPK (31. März 2011)

3D nutze ich nicht.
Hab mir das Ding hauptsächlich wegen der 120Hz und der damit verbundenen "smootheren"-Bedienung gekauft.
Bei komplett schwarzem Bild sieht man leider im unteren Bildschirmrand den Lichthof.

laut der PCGH aber trotzdem der beste 120Hz Bildschirm derzeit


----------



## RapToX (1. April 2011)

Science schrieb:


> auch nicht so hell...


nicht so hell?!! 
also ich wurde beim ersten einschalten fast blind und mußte die helligkeit erstmal um über 50% runterschrauben


----------



## Science (1. April 2011)

Hast du Lichthöfe?


----------



## CeresPK (1. April 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> nicht so hell?!!
> also ich wurde beim ersten einschalten fast blind und mußte die helligkeit erstmal um über 50% runterschrauben


 
Wenn man ihn mit 3DVision nutzt dann soll er wirklich ein bisschen zu dunkel sein.
Weiß ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.

mfg Ceres


----------



## ZeroHour (2. April 2011)

Ich habe auch den BenQ. Kann ihn nur empfehlen. Nur konnte ich ihn noch nicht mit 3D Vision testen, da mein PC derzeit defekt ist
Es ist der einzige 3D-Monitor (soweit ich weiss) der eine gute Ergonomie bietet und kein hocfhglanzdesign hat. Mit dem Teil hat BenQ ausnahmsweise mal einiges richtig gemacht.


----------



## gigiuzzo (6. April 2011)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mir einen 3D Monitor für meinen Asus Laptop kaufen. ABER: der Laptop hat keinen DVI-Anschluss sondern nur vga und HDMI. Geht dann das 3D mit nvidia Kit oder nicht (wegen HDMI1.4 Einschränkungen)? Wenn nicht, würde es gehen mit einer HDMI-zu-DVI Kabel?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kobra1108 (17. September 2011)

Es hat sich erledigt. Tut mir Leid


----------



## Zeto89 (18. September 2011)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> jo hier mal eine quelle: Acer GN245HQ: 23,6-Zoll-LED-Monitor mit HDMI 1.4a und Nvidia 3D-Brille - acer, monitor, 3d, bildschirm
> sonst einfach googlen unter"Acer GN245HQ"



Wie kommst du darauf das der ACER wegen dem hohem Kontrast gleich besser ist als die anderen Monitore!?

Ich bin davon überzeugt das BenQ die besseren Displays baut.
Der Dynamische Kontrast ist ja mal so lächerlich wie damit geworben wird und es auch noch so Leute gibt, die sich ein monitor wegen dem kontrast kaufen. Der Reale Kontrast wird kaum an einem guten monitor heranreichen.

Ich will ja kein Hater sein aber bei ACER bin ich eher skeptisch, die Farbbrillianz, Graustufen, Schwarzwert etc. werden bestimmt nicht an dem BenQ XL2410T heranreichen.

probieren gilt über studieren, es kann natürlich ein guter Monitor werden.
ich bin über erste Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.
Direkt Kaufen würde ich persönlich den monitor nicht.


----------



## Ozzelot (19. September 2011)

Etwas alt der Thread.  Und gabs den Monitor mal, weil bei geizhals kann ich ihn nicht finden also den GN?


----------



## hamburgcity (24. September 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Wollte eigentlich den BenQ holen aber der Acer GN245HQ scheint auch interessant zu sein. Hat wer Erfahrungen? Leider wurde der Acer unter Prad nicht getestet. Darüber hinaus, kann mir bitte einer einen Link zu einem "Dual-Link DVI" Kabel posten? Habe mir darunter ein anderes vorgestellt und weiß jetzt nicht ob ich einfach zu  bin das richtige zu "googeln".


----------



## hamburgcity (27. September 2011)

Hochschieb


----------



## CeresPK (28. September 2011)

Suchst du noch immer?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> Wollte eigentlich den BenQ holen aber der Acer GN245HQ scheint auch interessant zu sein


Im Netz gibt es nicht wirklich was zu dem Acer. Ich hab ihn auch noch nirgends in Aktion gesehen. Auch ist unter Geizhals.at ein Monitor mit ähnlicher Bezeichnung gelistet. Acer GD245HQbid schwarz/orange, 23.6" (ET.UG5HE.004) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die technischen Daten des Acer GN245HQ sprechen für ihn. Wie es bei der Umsetzung aussieht, kann man nur erraten. Falls er dir gefällt, kannst du ihn ja mal testen. Du hast ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht falls er dir nicht gefällt. 



> Darüber hinaus, kann mir bitte einer einen Link zu einem "Dual-Link DVI" Kabel posten?


Meinst du sowas? Google


Unterschied zwischen Single und Dual Link:

Ein einfaches DVI-D-Kabel (Single-Link) hat 18+1 Kontakte. Ein Dual Link DVI-Kabel hat 23/24+1 Kontakte. Im Grunde sind die zusätzlichen Kontakte für hochauflösende Bildschirme gedacht. Eines der unterstützten Formate ist WQXGA mit einer Auflösung von maximal 2560×1600 Bildpunkte bei 60 Hz.

Im Anhang findest du ein paar Bilder, die dir die Unterschiede sowie die verschiedenen Auflösungen zeigen.


----------



## hamburgcity (28. September 2011)

Wow, super, vielen Dank Painkiller  Ja gegoogelt hatte ich es kurz, muss aber zugeben dass ich es mit einem HDMI Kabel verwechselt hatte  Aus diesen Gründen die Du nennst bin ich mir nicht besonders sicher ob ich Lust habe auf das Hin und Her (sollte mir der Monitor nicht besonders gut gefallen.) Der BenQ hat zumindest viele "Tester" und auch unter Prad wurde dieser getestet. Zwar leider nur ein Befriedigend erhalten aber so what


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> Wow, super, vielen Dank Painkiller


Kein Problem  



> Der BenQ hat zumindest viele "Tester" und auch unter Prad wurde dieser getestet. Zwar leider nur ein Befriedigend erhalten aber so what


Man muss immer die Maßstäbe der Tests mit dem Anwendungsgebiet vergleichen. Das der XL2410T kein super Video und Bildbearbeitungsmonitor ist, sollte klar sein. Seine stärke liegt eher im Gaming-Bereich. Und da macht er eine mehr als nur gute Figur! 



> Zwar leider nur ein Befriedigend erhalten aber so what


Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau. Wenn es nach mir geht sollte der so aussehen:

- 27" -30"
- Mattes Display
- Matter Rahmen
- Höhenverstellbar
- LED (Direct-LED- bzw. Full-LED-Prinzip)
- Auflösung: 2560x1440 oder 2560x1600
- 120Hz
- 2ms Reaktionszeit
- niedriger Inputlag
- AH-IPS-Panel

Das wären so die Kernpunkte.


----------



## hamburgcity (28. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> - 27" -30"
> - Mattes Display
> - Matter Rahmen
> - Höhenverstellbar
> ...


 
Genau so einen habe ich im Keller stehen


----------



## hamburgcity (29. September 2011)

Habe mir jetzt den BenQ bestellt. Weiß jemand ob ein Dual Link DVI bereits dabei ist? Wenn nicht, muss ich was beachten wenn ich mir eins bestellen müsste?


----------



## RapToX (30. September 2011)

ein dual-link dvi kabel liegt bereits bei, mußt also keins mehr kaufen


----------



## Jaho (30. September 2011)

Also da hier noch so viele einen Monitor suchen will ich auch etwas zum BenQ XL2410T schreiben. 
Fürs gaming ist der Perfekt. Die Farben sind schön natürlich und die Helligkeit ist mehr als ausreichend. Das der BenQ für 3D Vision zu dunkel ist kann ich auf keinen Fall bestätigen. Im 2D Betrieb habe ich die Helligkeit auf 50%, weil es sonst einfach zu Hell ist. Im 3D Betrieb mit 3D Vision schaltet der BenQ automatisch auf 100%ige Helligkeit. Das ist Wirklich Hell genug.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...er-gd245hq-asus-vg236h-oder-benq-xl2410t.html


----------



## hamburgcity (14. Oktober 2011)

Leider musste ich den BenQ auf Grund störendem, hohem Ton wieder zurückschicken. Ich hoffe es war ein Einzelfall. Oder hat sonst jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## TheReal (14. Oktober 2011)

Sowas haben heute leider sehr viele Monitore, irgendwie ist die Qualität generell nicht mehr sogut habe ich das Gefühl. Während ich von einigen Modellen weiß, wo so ein Ton bei fast jedem zweitem Gerät auftritt, sollte es beim BenQ definitiv ein Einzelfall sein. Dort liegen die Schwächen eher in Schwankungen der Bildqualität. Der Acer GD245HQ ist einer der Kanidaten, die sehr oft fiepen.


----------



## Jaho (15. Oktober 2011)

Also meiner macht keine Geräusche. Die einzige Macke die der XL2410T hat, ist dass bei aktiviertem AMA in der untersten Pixelreihe ein paar Pixel heller sind als die anderen. Das ist aber bei allen Geräten so, stört aber nicht wirklich und ist nur bei hellen Farben sichtbar.


----------



## HitmanFan (15. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mir auch gerne den XL2410T und das Nvidia 3D-Kit im nächsten Monat zulegen.

Allerdings habe ich gerade eben diese News bei PC-Games gelesen: Nvidia 3D Vision 2-Technologie vorgestellt: Großes 3D-Upgrade mit Battlefield 3, L.A. Noire (PC) und mehr zum Launch 

Was mich doch stark verunsichert hat.

Daher miene Fragen: - Wann soll der neue XL2420T erscheinen?
                            - Wann soll das neue 3D-Kit erscheinen?

Und ist der XL2410T auch mit dem neuen 3D-Kit kompatibel?

Wäre super, wenn da jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen könnte.


----------



## TheReal (15. Oktober 2011)

Darüber kann man dir bisher noch nicht viel sagen, ich würde aber definitiv noch warten bis das neue 3D Kit erhältlich ist, da es wirklich sehr viel besser werden soll. Ich denke allerdings eher nicht dass die alten 3D Monitore damit kopatibel sein werden. Also lieber noch abwarten.


----------



## Jaho (15. Oktober 2011)

Zitat von mir aus folgendem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...n-2-vor-neue-monitore-und-neue-brillen-2.html
Zitat:"Also laut diesem Artikel hier wird sich an dem 3D effekt selber nichts  verändern. Lediglich die Brille soll Konfortabler zu tragen sein und  größere Brillengläser haben. Außerdem soll das Helligkeitsproblem  behoben werden, dass hat aber nichts mit der Brille zu tun sondern hängt  von den neuen Bildschirmen ab, die man auch mit dem alten 3D Vision-kit  verwenden kann.
Ich denke eine neuanschaffung lohnt sich nur wenn man unbedingt einen 27 zoll Monitor haben möchte.
Die Helligkeit von meinem XL2410T reicht völlig aus, zumindest wenn man wie ich immer in einem abgedunkeltem Zimmer spielt.

Ich denke im Schnitt ist das hauptsächlich Geldmache. Mir sind die paar Verbesserungen jedenfalls keine 500€ wert.
Nvidia 3D Vision 2: Es wird größer und heller - 15.10.2011 - ComputerBase"

Die Technik ist genau die selbe, der einzigste Unterschied zwischen 3D vision Pack 1 und 2 ist, dass die 2. Generation größere Gläser und komfortabler zu tragen sein soll. Das 2. ist das die neuen 120 Hz Bildschirme ein helleres Bild in Verbindung mit dem 3D Vision pack bieten, dabei ist egal ob man das 1. oder 2. 3D vision pack verwendet.
Außerdem ist alles mit allem Kompatibel, also die Brille 1 ist kombatibel mit den neuen Bildschirmen und umgekehrt.
Man kann sogar einen alten IR-sender mit einer neuen Brille verwenden und umgekehrt.


----------



## HitmanFan (16. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten!

Das heißt also, ich könnte mir zumindest ersteinmal Anfang nächsten Monat den XL2410T kaufen,
und ggf. dann später das 3D Vision Pack 1. respektive 2. besorgen, je nachdem wie stark die Veränderungen sind?
Ist ja immerhin alles miteinander kompatibel, laut den aktuellen News und Batman Arkham City wollt ich schon sehr gerne in 3D spielen. 

Außerdem wüsste ich gern, wie Qualitativ der 3D Modus ist...
Ist das Ganze mit dem aus dem Kino bekannten 3D vergleichbar?

mfg 

HitmanFan


----------



## Jaho (16. Oktober 2011)

> Das heißt also, ich könnte mir zumindest ersteinmal Anfang nächsten Monat den XL2410T kaufen,
> und ggf. dann später das 3D Vision Pack 1. respektive 2. besorgen, je nachdem wie stark die Veränderungen sind?


Ja, kompatibel ist es auf jeden Fall, allerding werden die neuen Monitore diese Lightboost-Technology beherschen die das Bild im 3D Modus etwas heller machen soll. Aber die Helligkeit vom XL2410T reicht auch völlig aus wenn du nicht gerade in einem besonders hellen Raum spielen willst. Im 2D Modus habe ich sie gerade mal auf 30%.



> Außerdem wüsste ich gern, wie Qualitativ der 3D Modus ist...
> Ist das Ganze mit dem aus dem Kino bekannten 3D vergleichbar?


Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser, dass kommt aber immer ganz auf das Spiel an. Bei Far Cry 2 oder Battlefield bad company 2 ist das Bild viel räumlicher als bei  Avatar im Kino.


----------



## hamburgcity (16. Oktober 2011)

Na dann bin ich nun umso mehr optimistisch dass der BenQ eher ein Einzelfall war. Ich muss zugeben dass mich der Artikel über das neue 3D Kit ebenfalls zum grübeln gebracht hat ob ich es beim zurücksenden des BenQ belassen und auf das neue Gerät warten soll. 
Auf der anderen Seite brauche ich keinen Bildschirm der so groß ist. 

Weiß zb immer noch nicht ob ich mir, wenn der neue BenQ dann wieder zugeschickt wird, die Infrarot oder die neue "wired" Version der 3D Brille zulegen soll.


----------



## HitmanFan (16. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dann wäre meine letzte Frage nur noch, ob meine Hardware ausreichend ist, um aktuelle und kommende Titel (z.B. Batman Arkam City) auf höchster Grafikstufe in 3D zu spielen.
Habe nämlich häufig von starken FPS Einbrüchen gelesen

Momentan habe ich drin: - Intel i7 2600k
                                  - GeforceGTX 570
                                  - 8 GB Ram

Wäre klasse, wenn mir da jemand sagen könnte, ob die neuen Titel mit der Harware auch in 3D noch flüssig laufen.


----------



## Jaho (16. Oktober 2011)

> Na dann bin ich nun umso mehr optimistisch dass der BenQ eher ein  Einzelfall war. Ich muss zugeben dass mich der Artikel über das neue 3D  Kit ebenfalls zum grübeln gebracht hat ob ich es beim zurücksenden des  BenQ belassen und auf das neue Gerät warten soll.
> Auf der anderen Seite brauche ich keinen Bildschirm der so groß ist.



Es wird bestimmt auch neue 24 zöller geben, die werden anfangs wahrscheinlich aber wieder teurer sein. Wenn es dein budget hergibt würde ich vieleicht wirklich auf die neuen Bildschirme warten, man kann sich ja dann immernoch 
entscheiden.



> Weiß zb immer noch nicht ob ich mir, wenn der neue BenQ dann wieder  zugeschickt wird, die Infrarot oder die neue "wired" Version der 3D  Brille zulegen soll.



Also die wired Version ist genau die gleiche wie die Infrarot Version, nur eben mit Kabel. Mich würde das Kabel stören, dass habe ich schon gemerkt als ich mal meine Infrarot Version wärend dem Gebrauch aufgeladen habe. Aber du könntest doch auch auf das 3D Vision Pack 2 warten, dass soll ja ende Oktober schon im Handel sein.


----------



## Jaho (16. Oktober 2011)

> Gut, dann wäre meine letzte Frage nur noch, ob meine Hardware  ausreichend ist, um aktuelle und kommende Titel (z.B. Batman Arkam City)  auf höchster Grafikstufe in 3D zu spielen.
> Habe nämlich häufig von starken FPS Einbrüchen gelesen
> 
> Momentan habe ich drin: - Intel i7 2600k
> ...



Alle Spiele wirst du sicher nicht in 3D und auf höchster Grafikstufe(AA,  SSAA, usw. mit eingerechnet) Spielen können. Aber viele schon. Bei  Crysis (2) z.b. wirds schon Problematisch, da wirst du mit sicherheit  runterstellen müssen. 3D Vision zieht um die 50% Performance. Also in  allen Spielen in den du ohne 3D Vision unter 60 fps hast musst du mit 3D  Vision die Grafik runterschrauben.


----------



## hamburgcity (16. Oktober 2011)

Jaho schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt auch neue 24 zöller geben, die werden anfangs wahrscheinlich aber wieder teurer sein. Wenn es dein budget hergibt würde ich vieleicht wirklich auf die neuen Bildschirme warten, man kann sich ja dann immernoch
> entscheiden....Aber du könntest doch auch auf das 3D Vision Pack 2 warten, dass soll ja ende Oktober schon im Handel sein.


 
Eigentlich hast Du ja auch Recht. Ist nur ärgerlich, da der 2410T echt lecker ist!  ...wäre ärgerlich wenn die "neuen" 24er erst Anfang 2012 rauskommen würden. Über den 2420 habe ich leider nichts online finden können.


----------



## HitmanFan (17. Oktober 2011)

Geht mir genauso "hamburgcity".
Bin auch die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich nun doch noch warten soll, oder ob ich mir den 2410T kaufe.

Gerade jetzt wo BF3, Sykrim etc. erscheinen, wär ein neuer 120 Hz Monitor echt optimal.

Allerdings soll der neue 2420T ja noch deutlich besser zum 3D-Spielen geeignet sein...


----------



## hamburgcity (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi HitmanFan,

also da mein T220 ja noch funktioniert habe ich mich entschieden die Bestellung zu stornieren und warte mal ab, was so kommt. Der 2410T ist seit ca. August 2010 auf dem Markt (laut Amazon Info.) Ich denke schon, dass der neue "besser" sein wird. Lieber 2-3 Monate warten als sich später zu ärgern. Man kann sich dann immer noch den 2410 holen sollte der neue eine Enttäuschung werden.


----------

